# IMRAB TF Rabies vaccine



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Well, I can't put it off much longer. Riley is due for his 1st rabies vaccination :smcry:

When I first questioned my vet's office about what they use, I was told they use Boehringer Ingleheim pharmaceutical vaccines. However, not thiomersal free...so I cancelled the appointment and told them when they had a safer option for me to consider, I would reschedule. If not, I would look for a new vet.

They called me back within the hour after talking to Riley's vet and said they could give IMRAB TF, which is what they give to ferrets (?).

I'm pretty distraught when it comes to vaccine time, I was even with Zoe, but with her, I didn't have the knowledge I have now. 3 weeks ago Riley had to have his distemper shot and I was a nervous wreck! The rabies vaccine has me in a tither!

I am annoyed that they don't use this TF vaccine as their normal protocol, but that's a whole other matter.

What are your experiences with this vaccine they want to use? It is manufactured by Merial and from what I have read, seems to be the only alternative to vaccines that contain thiomersal.

:smhelp:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Tammy, you might want to give him some Lyosin? (sp) before and after the rabies shot. 

http://peterdobias.com/blogs/blog/1...proach-and-how-to-neutralize-the-side-effects


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Carol, thanks, funny I just saw that exact article! I probably will do that....

I am floored that they wouldn't have offered me that option on the TF vaccine knowing how I am about vaccines....and why they don't just offer this as an option anyway. 

I just hate vaccine time !


----------



## Julia W (Apr 15, 2014)

Thankfully, we don't have rabies in Australia - but we do have other nasties we need to vaccinate against - and some we can't (like the rotten paralaysis tick - which can kill a dog in hours).


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

That is the TF free vaccine my vet gave to Ella. I had to fight for it, but now that's the only thing she uses in her practice. I even insisted on seeing the vial that they used. They didn't bat an eye and showed it to me. Good luck.


----------



## Robynn (Mar 1, 2014)

I have been putting off the rabies vaccine also. This post helped me realize I'm not the only one. I am going to call this week and see where I can get this special rabies vaccine.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes I will ask to see the vial too and don't care if they are offended. One really needs to be a strong advocate for their pet's health because not all vets are (some are great, don't mean that as a global statement).

These vaccines are scary!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree, but it's tuff to get our vets on board sometimes. We gotta keep staying tough with them! Hoping all goes well for you


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Good for you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

That is the same TF free that my girls got. After I insisted that my Vet order the TF free last year when it was time for Lacie to have her vaccination, my Vet has gone to ONLY TF free, I'm happy to say. 

So glad that you have been willing to insist that your baby get the safest vaccine possible.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

BeautifulMaltese said:


> Yes I will ask to see the vial too and don't care if they are offended. One really needs to be a strong advocate for their pet's health because not all vets are (some are great, don't mean that as a global statement).
> 
> These vaccines are scary!


You are not alone. My vet use the TF free one, but I still wanted to see the label. He stilll doesn't like that I don't give the Lepto one, but who cares.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

mdbflorida said:


> You are not alone. My vet use the TF free one, but I still wanted to see the label. He stilll doesn't like that I don't give the Lepto one, but who cares.


I don't get the lepto either....my vet is pretty good about supporting me in my belief of less vaccinations, but I am surprised they don't offer that TF rabies vaccination as the norm...


----------



## cherrycola (Nov 23, 2013)

I've read this thread with great interest.

I live in the UK so technically speaking, I do not have any need to vaccinate for rabies. However, I work at a pet export & quarantine facility, and my dogs come to work with me most days, so they're vaccinated against rabies as a precaution.

They have a lepto vaccine annually and DHPPi every two years - which is pretty standard in the UK.

Then the rabies vaccine every two years which is what the manufactures recommend, the vaccine is Merial Rabisin.

I had no idea that Maltese (is it just Maltese?) are sensitive to some rabies vaccines, what in particular about them is deemed harmful, and what brands should be avoided/used?

We use Merial Rabisin for all the dogs at my workplace that we import and export who require a rabies vaccine - I will tell my colleagues what I have read here.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Chardy said:


> Tammy, you might want to give him some Lyosin? (sp) before and after the rabies shot.
> 
> Rabies vaccine ? holistic approach


Yes! My vet also give Lyosin before Imrab-TF!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

cherrycola said:


> I've read this thread with great interest.
> 
> I live in the UK so technically speaking, I do not have any need to vaccinate for rabies. However, I work at a pet export & quarantine facility, and my dogs come to work with me most days, so they're vaccinated against rabies as a precaution.
> 
> ...


Well, the thiomersal in many of the rabies vaccines used here (not sure in your area)is of great concern. That's just the beginnng. For me, and for many on this site I think, we feel almost bullied into over vaccinating. I know my Zoe's health issues were in great part due to over vaccinating. 

I weigh the risk for my area. Distemper vaccination is necessary, as is rabies to comply with the law and protection for dogs who are outside a great deal and in high risk areas. A lot of us wonder, why, if our pets must be subjected over and over again to vaccinations when they most likely have developed immunity after their puppy shots. Now there are even more vaccines we have to consider. In my area, Lyme disease is a huge concern. My Zoe had Lyme. There is a vaccine for it, but I won't do it. I would rather use natural essential oils to try and ward off the ticks and fleas for as little as Riley will be exposed, than use a pesticide like Frontline. Then there is the whole heartworm issue and are we overtreating for that??...It's never ending. (On that note, see a post by Carol (Chardy) last week - very interesting !).

As for the lepto, my vet doesn't recommend it. It just isn't a risk for my dog's lifestyle.
I will go less, rather than more this time around. I will titer test to check for immunity before I will allow a vet to convince me it's what I need to do. Luckily, for the distemper vaccine, my vet agrees with that. 

Although I think this happens to most pet owners, those with little dogs like ours, in my opinion anyway, are at greater risk because of their size. Especially because the vaccines are NOT dosed by dogs weight, which is ridiculous. Our little one's get the same dose as a St. Bernard!

Hope this gives you the insight you are looking for. Others may not agree, but I'm pretty sure a great deal on this site do!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

ckanen2n said:


> Yes! My vet also give Lyosin before Imrab-TF!


Definitely going to ask about that!


----------

